# FreeBSD 11.2 + KDE4 upgrade to 12.1 and KDE5



## WCSN (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi guys... I make upgrade: freebsd-update  upgrade -r ... ; pkg upgrade ; portsnap update; make mesa* make drm-kmod for 12.1 ; make xf85-...-amdgpu - OS after update work very normal
Problem have with КDE5 (12.1): System Settings (systemsettings5) if I get new wallpapers, themes, icons and etc. get error: "Error load providers from file: (url).kde.org/ocs/" ...
If FreeBSD12.1+KDE5 install to VmWare work all normal. VmWare install into on this system too.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2020)

Did you also run a `pkg autoremove` to remove old/orphaned packages?


----------



## WCSN (Mar 6, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Did you also run a `pkg autoremove` to remove old/orphaned packages?


pkg autoremove
It gives a very large list of what it wants to delete ... and there are packages that I think are related to the "new" OS.
I'm afraid of breaking the OS.

I think need change settings for systemsettings5 and other but not find conf...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2020)

WCSN said:


> It gives a very large list of what it wants to delete ... and there are packages that I think are related to the "new" OS.


Unlikely, unless your installation was already quite polluted. pkg-autoremove(8) only removes packages that were once installed as a dependency but nothing is depending on them any more.


WCSN said:


> I'm afraid of breaking the OS.


In a worst case scenario you would end up with a working OS but no packages installed. This is nothing to be afraid of, just install the packages you need again.


----------



## WCSN (Mar 7, 2020)

Ok. I will be build this... afrer say abot results


----------



## WCSN (Mar 7, 2020)

pkg autoremove as I expected removed a lot of things from the system including kde5  re -installing all the remote and necessary in the system still did not solve the problem. The error persists.


----------

